# help!



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Olive question again..

she was 8 weeks old yesterday and is doing really well. she is sleeping better and knows her name etc.

couple of questions:

We take her out for wees every half and hour or less or after any playtime or naps - she will always do a wee outside when she gets a tiny treat to say good girl. we then come back inside (after we have been outside for 30mins) she will wee again twice sometimes. She is also now going into her crate and weeing on her bed!!!
any ideas? if we went outside anymore we would live there!

Also she is having mad, crazy moments of aggression where she will attach our legs/feet/hands/shoes anything she can get her teeth into and is now growling and barking!

we have tried moving her away but she runs back full pelt and will bite even harder. she seems to think it was a game. we have also tried holding her and saying 'no' but she seems to be the most stubborn creature and ignores us.

Any ideas how to stop her? do we need to be the 'alpha' dog - if so how do we do that?

I know she is only a baby still and learning her limits but I dont want this to become acceptable.

thanks as always


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Re weeing: I'm a bit confused by your post but you need to go outside every 15-30 min but you don't need to stay out for that long. As soon as she does her business say your word and give lots of love. Then return inside. If you can't watch her like a hawk inside, put her in the crate. Remove her bed from the crate. She hasn't earned until she learns not to eliminate in there. Either have nothing to lay on or something you can wash (old towels, etc). 

Re biting: She is certainly a baby and much too young to be aggressive. When she "shark attacks" you divert her attention to something she can bite and chew. If she continues to come after you keep ignoring, telling no, diverting attention, whatever. She will learn but it may take awhile. Just be consistent. 

And remember a tired pup is good pup. But as soon as she wakes she'll have to pee.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Butter wouldnt melt!!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Steelcitydozer,

we do take her out every 20/30mins and after every nap she has. we stay outside so she can get some fresh air and have a bit of a play. We also know there will be a 2nd or 3rd wee so we try and get it done outside but she will just do it inside as soon as she comes in.

She is still getting into her routine so maybe thats what she needs to learn. she gets praised outside when she does a wee - we are just baffled as to why she will do another one within 5 minutes of coming back inside when she has had plenty of opportunity to wee.

We are with her all day and she only has the run of the living room and kitchen to limit the areas of accidents, she also has a wee pad.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

The shark attacks are completely normal. What worked best for us was to stand there like a statue, arms folded chin up and eyes closed. Completely ignore her. This is really hard because those teeth HURT. However, she'll soon realize this doesn't get any reaction and it isn't any fun. Ruby didn't start the shark attacks until around 10 or 11 weeks, but they only lasted about 2 weeks. The ignoring her thing really worked ... better than anything else we tried (i.e. yelping, walking away, time outs, etc...we tried them all!)

As for weeing, are you saying she'll pee outside and then come in and immediately pee inside? I agree with Steel, take her out and as soon as she goes take her right back inside. She needs to realize that outside is for pottying. She's probably peeing again when she comes inside because it's been 30 minutes since she last went outside. We took Ruby out to pee every 15-30 minutes when she was that young.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

For the biting...timeouts worked for me coupled with him growing out of it. She WILL grow out of it! stay in control and consistent good luck!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

oliveJosh12 said:


> she also has a wee pad.


I think this is the issue. I personally strongly disagree with paper training you are really confusing her. Only let her pee outside. Penny was paper trained before we brought her home and I think that made it much worse on us.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

If you catch her in the act inside quickly pick her up and say no at the same time and try to take her to her potty place. We only needed to do it a few times and she understood she cannot just pee anywhere. Though I have to say we only had a few accidents. 
We live in a flat so we had no choice but to use puppy pads. It was always at the same place and we would take her there when there was no time to take her out or she was too young to be taken out. 
It takes time and it will not happen in a day. Also give a good praise and treat when she does her business plus say a command at the same time so she will do it when you say it. 
For now I suggest the same as the others, as soon as she finished you should come back inside.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

thank everyone.

We also live in a flat (in the process of buying a house) and we have the pad as a back up as we cant just open a door and let her out. 

we tried time out last night with the biting and it really helped.

I see what you mean about being outside too long - does make sense just sometimes you dont realise the most simple things yourself.

we will keep at it and just be outside for short stints. I dont really like the pad but I would rather her wee on there than anywhere that takes her fancy.

thanks again everyone


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We used pads with Bella, it's not for everyone but I was like you and didn't want mess on my carpets. She is 5 months now and hasn't messed in the house since the early days of training her. I use to keep my door that goes into the garden open so she cold come and go when she needed to. When she associated the garden with weeing I started to close the door. I have a hanging heart on my door and now when she needs to go out she touches it for us to open the door. Very clever girl, your pup will get there to I'm sure


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry olivejosh12, I have just re read your post and realise that you can't leave your door open like I could. Your pup will get there once your both in a routine, it just takes a little time for them and encouragement and consistency from us


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

oliveJosh12 said:


> we tried time out last night with the biting and it really helped.


Hi,

How did you do the time out, what process etc ?
Thanks


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

This is how I do timeout at my house with Cole.

Cole is starting to act up. He is trying to play with our sleeves as we walk by. I tell him "No." and make him sit. (He does this now BC hr hates timeout).

When he didn't listen though, he would jump up on us, grab us in any area he could with teeth, scrape with claws etc. "No biting!" He continues. "Bad boy! Timeout!" We had to grab him by the collar and pull him, sometimes drag him, kicking and biting the whole way, to the mudroom or bathroom. He was about 6 months old when we started timeouts. (Got him at 5 mo) He was about 7-8 months old when the biting stopped being all day for every reason. 

At first, he would cry and bang on the door and yelp to be let out. I wouldn't let him out unless he stopped. I would tell him "Sit" inside the mudroom through the window in the door. He would and I would make him stay that way for a min or so. Then I would open the door, bit he has to remain sitting. His ears were down by that point. He was calm and he was ready to be released, so I said "okay,come" and he would be so happy to be outta there!the whole ordeal would take from 5-20 min depending on how amped upnhe was and if he didn't have his his exercise yet.

Now, if I put him in there, he doesn't cry, he just waits and stares at the door. I leave him for a few min and then do the whole "release stage" lol

But, I dont put him in for biting anymore, now he has other bad habits to break haha! Good luck! Update us!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Another thing I did was if he was in a bity (not crazy though) mood, I would hold out my fist for him and when he would go to chew or bite I pulled it away quickly with "No!" and continued until.he either left it alone or licked it. It took a while but he figired it out and it taught him what I wanted instead of biting.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

She's still a tiny baby, I wouldn't worry about it. She'll grow out of it soon.


----------

